# I have 2 very big Ridge Backs - should i travel with them?



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all,

i am new to the site, and have been reading all your very useful information. I am hoping to plan a 12 month trip all over europe, with my partner and 2 big smelly dogs. 

i am hoping for some encouregment really, i am worried about the size of the motor homes and the size of my dogs. Has any body travelled with large dogs? 

My dogs are very well behaved, but not newted as they are stud dogs. Some people in the UK frown on the fact that they are not newted. Will i have problems on sites? 

We are planing to find some part time work over the summer months, just to keep the money topped up, do you think it is wrong to leave them in the motor home on there own?

Any replies welcome, it will really help me make a decision. Thanks

I am very thankful for all your grate advice, the dogs will not be left on there own while we work full time. As the is no need for us to work full time, it is more the occasional time like going to the super market or a meal ect. I would not be planning on taking them or even going if i was locking them in the van all day every day. I am very experienced with dogs and breeding and would never contemplate doing that. 

i was hoping on more advice on the practicality of the size problem with them being so big. 

Thanks


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you are an animal lover then in my view you made your decision when you bought the dogs.
Lose the dogs or forget the trip.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you leave Ridge Backs alone in a small space in the summer, it's the same as any other dog. Wrong! 
They are gorgeous dogs and I don't think being complete would be a prob on the continent any more than anywhere else. I think you can travel with them without fear, but leaving them is a no, no.IMHO H


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I have one dog an english setter who is quite large. In the confines of the motorhome he sometimes seems larger than he is   I would not leave him alone for any great length of time on his own I would be worried about the build up of heat etc. I definately would not leave him all day. He is not neutered either and this has not caused us any problems on any site we have been on. It is a difficult decision as I would not be happy leaving him at home either were I to go on an extended tour.
Regardless of size of motorhome (with the exception perhaps of an RV) after a small period of time with two large dogs you would be driven nuts stepping over them. Only other alternative is to also have an awning with safari room that they can be tethered in whilst you are onsite and in residence (not whilst you are out). I would think it would be quite uncomfortable for the dogs also no room to stretch and move around freely. Others with more experience and large dogs may have a different opinion, hopefully they will come along and post soon

Oh sorry welcome to motorhomefacts hope you enjoy the site and all it has to offer


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We travel with our two beardies and are lucky enough to have a van with a crate fitted in the back where they can be as safe as possible (both for them and us).

However we rarely leave them in the van when we're not there and we certainly don't leave them at all when it's anywhere near warm. I still can't understand why even at dog shows, where by definition the attendees are dog lovers, you still get calls over the PA for people to return to vehicles because a dog is in distress. It really defies belief after so much publicity and threats by organisers etc.

As has been said before I'm afraid it's trip or dogs or trip and dogs but be prepared to limit what and where you can go.

Andy and Breaksea Jumpin' Jack Flash (Jack) and Breaksea Resolution (Rosie).


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what difference it makes whether or not your dogs are neutered, so long as they don't cause a problem towards other dogs (or humans!). As for the room they would have and being left alone, surely that depends on what they're used to at home. I'll be taking a bullmastiff and a bichon frise on our motorhome travels and I expect to leaving them for a time each day. I work from home, where my pair sleep next to each other for hours at a time, and where they prefer to snuggle up in quite a small space. In a motorhome, I would expect to give them plenty of exercise to make up for periods of confinement.

But, with you planning such a long trip, surely it's best to try things out for a short break first?

Shaun


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks - we are planning on a few small trips when we have invested in a motor home. i think the neutered thing is a pet hate of mine, the is a few small minded people that think because they have testicles they are a problem towards other dogs and people, espcially people with little fluffy dogs.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Our 8 dogs travel with us all the time around the UK going to all the different dog shows. Sure - they are not as big as yours, but they do get used to being in a confined space. What I will recommend is that you take them out for a couple of very long, good walks every day! This is most important as they will burn up energy, and will make their lives and yours much happier. We too will be travelling around Europe later this year with all our dogs.


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have to do that any way, i do the min of 8 miles every day, and at weekends i am one of them mad people at the top of man tor in the peak district in the rain. i am looking forward to some better weather walking.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Take them !

I have seen quite a few europeans which large dogs erect a tent for them to sleep at night and to provide shade in the day.
After a month away in France Charlie our large greyhound makes the Hymer his and even when we arrive back home, he checks out his estate and then retires back to the van, even though by this time the house as been opened and readied for his arrival.
I am sure your dogs would rather be with you under any circumstances rather than left behind.

Wheres theres a will theres a way.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Have just seen your post......we travel with six small dogs and manage fine with our folding dog run to contain them when stopped......wouldn't stop yours though !
The problems we have found probably arise from our 4 poms not being very well behaved off lead,they run like the devil, so we have had to curtail the way we travel in that we prefer to stay more than one night in one place now so as to erect the large run. Its difficult stopping for coffee breaks and pee breaks for them purely because 6 dogs on leads is a bit much at once. Before we got the poms we had no problems with our 2 daxies who we could let out for pees which they did and then got back in....no running off like the fluff butts !! Speaking of which WE don't have a problem with un neutered dogs and when we are anywhere that is difficult to safely walk 6 small dogs then we use their double buggy.
Your large dogs should not be a problem as long as you understand that they will curtail your activities whilst away....there may well be times when you and your partner have to take turns going places that don't accept dogs and you cant EVER leave them alone when its warm.Its a difficult one but when you get dogs you have to accept all the liabilities that come with them........I could not be without my dogs OR my van so I just work around any problems the best I can.
However, I certainly couldn't imagine being able to live full time in our van with 6 dogs......but your two should certainly be possible as long as you are aware of the restrictions. Many years ago we regularly travelled around the UK with our German Shepherd and he was NEVER any problem but then it was never very warm.....the HEAT will be your major problem......my advice would be to head south in the winter and north in the summer....it will help a bit....good luck anyway.
Lynda


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome again. I rather like someone's comment that "your dogs would rather be with you than left behind", which is our attitude too, even though Precious is a small little darling.

Make sure your motorhome comes with tile and not carpet since carpet is a killer to keep tidy everyday. We have carpet and our best friend (after Precious herself) is the Dyson Animal handheld vaccum!

Things can get very dirty inside quickly, as I am sure you understand.

I have also seen an American Class A motorhome that had a door in the floor, with ramp, that went to one of the bays for a sleeping area for the dogs. Quite unique it was. I suppose you could rig the same thing, probably better, with a European Class C that has the rear "garage". I would, if I had 2 big dogs!

We watched one motorhomer use an air nozzle on the coach line to dust off the dogs before they came aboard. This only works in summer, by the way.

All the best!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we were on a site last year with a van with 3 Airedale terriers - they set out a fenced area with a tented area and fixed water bowls next to their van - dog proof - and the dogs seemed very happy - don't know that they were left on their own tho - there is always the risk that they will bark the site down - a sure fire way to be asked to leave

good luck tho and have fun

8)


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a very large Great Dane (as does another owner on here with 2).

Things to consider are, 

1. You must harness them and attach this harness either to a rear seat belt or other anchor point when travelling, to prevent them hurtling forward and breaking your neck or going through windscreen in case of accident.
2. Dogs smell, regardless of how clean they are, and no matter how well you steam clean/vax cushions,rugs afterwards that smell is VERY hard to get rid of, therefore affecting your resale price.
3. You cannot leave them in m/h in warm weather, because m/h become like ovens.....

On a more positive note, I have a 'puppy' pen that I take with me, it is actually a Lindan playpen, which I purchased extra panels for, and I have a 'drive away' awning (Khyam motordome.) I put up the Kyham and put the puppy pen inside it, that way I can do the cooking in the van without Flint swiping stuff of the worktops...yes he does have manners but its ho so tempting when your mouth is level with the worksurface!
Unfortunately this puppy pen takes up a good bit of space when in transit, but is worth its weight in gold, as when Flint was young we used to balance empty tin cans on top of it, and if he attempted to climb over they fell off and scared him, so now that he is fully grown he never attempts to jump over ....not all dogs would be so restrained!

You have to take into account the food for the dogs, ours has special food in 'sacks' so storage for a prolonged tour might be a problem for you, as it does take up heaps of room.

Then there are the dogs 'beds' where do you store them in daytime?, our has a duvet and blanket, so easy to fold, but you need to store them away from your stuff as they have their own 'smell'

I think you must consider wether or not your dogs bark if they see people passing by, or if startled when out late at night doing their 'business', one dog barking is bad enough, two together would be awful on a campsite.

Also, you would have to check if the campsites you are going to accept your breed, for obvious reasons campsites are getting mighty fussy about it....nowadays its not always the 'obvious' pit bull types that are banned, some sites ban alsations etc;
We are lucky that ours is welcomed everywhere, but only because people have a misconception that GT Danes are soppy and harmless, far from it! they are no different to any dog and twice as powerful as most.

You must be aware that children on campsites, gravitate towards dogs, I've had heart stopping moments when little ones have run straight at Flint and flung their arms around him, because he is the size of a small pony, so you have to be constantly vigilant. Luckily Flint is usually good humoured enough to put up with it but not all dogs would.

By all means take your boys on tour, but just think through the practicalities first, i.e wet soggy smelly dogs in confined space UHG!


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

An idea! What about purchasing a Four Winds "Fun Mover" with an integral garage, not for bikes, but for your dogs. This is absolutely what I would do in your situation.

These have nice living areas with a door to the aluminium diamond plate floored garage (plus there are steps to a roof viewing platform to scout for Ridgebacks in case they wander off )

I have seen nice 28' no slide-out GAS models advertised new for as low as GBP 25,600 at Cruise America in the USA. Larger ones with slide-outs go for around GBP 55,000 in the USA. Or a dealer in the UK may have them on site for a bit more. I bet Itchy Feet could get you one in from Lazy Days in the USA for a reasonable price. There is a used one available at Lazy Days now. You just need cash! Diesel models are considerably more.

Exterior:









Here is a 31' floor plan:


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all,

How gorgeous is flint !!!!!!! We know all about the temptation ( dog head level with food) hehehe 

I have to say a very big thanks for all this very practical help, it is not falling on deaf ears and we are absorbing it all. 

The Four Winds "Fun Mover" looks very interesting, we are thinking of going down to Birmingham NEC in February to the boat caravan & outdoor show. Is there many motor homes there? And any website that goes into more detail about the RV in question so I can get the statistics on it Petrol / diesel that sort of thing…(that was dave asking that!)

A little more about Gamba + Dutch, we are worked extremely hard when they where pups to ensure we had 2 Fabulous dogs. They only bark when some on knocks on the door and that is if they can be bothered, the breed is known for its lack of barking. The only real noise they make is the pitter patter of there feet on the wood floor. They also have these mad conversations between them selves and sound like Chewbacca of Star Wars, but they are very pleasant to listen to.

We are extremely lucky as they have a very strong pack instinct so never want to escape. They only ever want to be next to or leaning on us. They will run up to other to dogs though to say hello and then come straight back. The kids thing should not be a problem as we have always actively encouraged kids to pull there tails and poke them. You should see my niece with them, they are like to big pillows for her to fall a sleep on. I would not be happy to leave them unsupervised with kids though as you never know, they are only animals at the end of the day. 

With reference to the mess and smell, we know all about this. When we walk them they are off the lead most of the time, we feel it is the only way you can really exercise your dog. The one big down fall is they head straight to the mud, fox poo, reservoirs, sand, bogs and any other thing that will make them look and smell like the hounds from hell. You should see the horror on the faces of other dog owners, especially the ones with little white fluffy dogs. I don’t know why I decided on magnolia paint I should have gone for a muddy brown colour!. They got the cold out door hose today, cruel but a necessary evil. 

Please keep your info coming it is helping a lot and we really do appreciate it.

Thanks Laura + Dave.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a 34' that is at a Gloucester dealer
www.rvimports.com/stocklist.php?id=31

Here are two in Ipswich
www.trucks-are-us.co.uk/asp/vehicle...nerator&deMake=Any&dePrice=Any&searchType=Mot

Here is one in the USA, selling privately. In include it soley for the pictures it shows.

www.azcarsandtrucks.com/rv7496.html

More pics:
www.rvmanufacturers.com/newmodule/cfm/gallery.cfm?brandid=481&mfgid=27&myear=2007&clientid=242#top

Here is the Lazy Days Fun Mover stock. Check out the 42' Fun Mover, although it cannot be registered in the UK at the length.

www.lazydays.com/(S(ab3uqh55o5epwrrjxdzoe02v))/BrandSearchResults.aspx?Model=1147&RV=Four_Winds_Fun_Mover&ClassType=C%20&MakeCode=FW&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

You can see the difference between the diesels and gas versions, especially price. If you can afford one, go diesel. Look at the carrying capacity between each. The diesel has a good front end.

I think a Fun Mover would also be good because of its large waste and fresh water tanks and the generator because with large dogs you may want the option of not staying at regular campsites. These features are not found on many Europeans.

I think Westcroft may have one also in the UK, but call or look at their site.

My recommendation would be to call Michael Randall at Itchy Feet and see if he can pick you up a diesel direct from Lazy Days in Florida. You can review prices in the USA, which is a good place to start, but don't expect the same price since dealers importing have all kinds of responsibilities and risk selling a unit.

Or, you can purchase one in the USA and bring it back, but be prepared to have time to do all the paperwork etc.

Here is an FMC magazine article on the Fun Mover, although it is 2002.

www.fmca.com/fmc2002/novmag/coachfeature.asp










Cheers!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just incase you do decide to buy one of those heavenly R.V's, read up on the size restrictions...and be aware that not all sites can take them.

Your dogs are dear to my heart as I was brought up in Rhodesia, so know the breed well.

Good luck with your search and your wanderings.....


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about the dogs in hot van problem. That is something that can be solved with habitation air-con.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Sharnor said:


> Our 8 dogs travel with us all the time around the UK going to all the different dog shows. Sure - they are not as big as yours, but they do get used to being in a confined space. What I will recommend is that you take them out for a couple of very long, good walks every day! This is most important as they will burn up energy, and will make their lives and yours much happier. We too will be travelling around Europe later this year with all our dogs.


Blimey, 8 dogs!!!in a motorhome, the mind boggles 8O 8O

It must be a whopper :lol:


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave and Laura,

I'm a visitor to thse parts, but in researching my home forum, I found some alternatives to the Four Winds Fun Mover that may be available through UK dealers:

1. Damon Outlaw
2. Jayco Seneca ZX
3. Gulf Stream Gladiator (Endura Max)

I also read of a couple renting a Fun Mover from Cruise America in the States and at the end of the rental the rent was applied to purchasing one from the company. They sell both new and used ones, with the used ones being re-conditioned. You can do searches for the above models


----------

